

Show HN: Postmates is delivering happiness today in SF - seanplaice
http://postmates.com/valentines

======
dy
Have to echo that it's a beautiful app...

So this is like Uber for bike messengers (and other courier type services)?
Very well done, have had occasion where I could have used it in NYC.

~~~
bastian
Thanks! NYC is coming up - no worries.

------
barce
Nice looking app. I stopped at the part where you asked for a credit card. I
am not sure if I can trust you with that info. Great job though and I'm glad
you're delivering happiness in SF.

~~~
bastian
We actually just have a version under review that allows you to skip the CC
entry during registration. ;) However, we use Stripe to store your Credit Card
details.

~~~
barce
Cool, good to know. I look forward to the next release. :)

------
maxstoller
Great idea and beautiful UI. I sent chocolates to a friend in SF. I'm a little
sad he got an email notification, though. I was hoping it would be a surprise.

~~~
bastian
Max, great feedback. Tracking is important for us, but maybe we should have
disabled it during Valentine's!

------
coopr
I love it! What a clever promotion - it'd be awesome if you could post some
summary of results back to HN so we can learn from your experience.

------
moreorless
My valentine is thousand of miles away from S.F. Is it okay to send the
chocolate to myself? I promise to eat it in her honor.

~~~
bastian
Go for it!

------
Arelius
Really, let me use my existing contacts please.

------
smalter
Really cool, guys. Congrats!

------
emeltzer
Beautiful app.

